# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  اشکال در connection string

## cancer_448

سلام دوستان 
من در ایجاد connection string این error برام رخ داد
This database file not compatible this version 
چیکار کنم برای حل مشکلم؟

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

> سلام دوستان 
> من در ایجاد connection string این error برام رخ داد
> This database file not compatible this version 
> چیکار کنم برای حل مشکلم؟


از چه ورژن Sql دارین استفاده میکنید؟چه کاری می خواین انجام بدین؟

----------

